# 20 today



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sweet dude! I can't wait to get out and give this a shot!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Good shoot.


----------



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

sd or mn?


----------



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

SD it was a fun time out there for like six hours and not a single car even drove by


----------



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

Campbell?


----------



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

west oakwood little slough that comes off it, seems when theres somewhat of a northwest wind the water is clear enough to shoot


----------

